# Threshold between tile and vinyl



## tzibello (Jun 30, 2007)

We are installing a tile floor in our laundry room and need some sort of threshold between the new tile and the existing vinyl in the kitchen. What type of threshold is recommended?


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

You can use a "reducer" transition strip.
Schluter makes them in an assortment of metal finishes and sizes.
The stip is installed underneath the tile and set in thinset.

Here's a picture of a reducer strip. It's between tile and carpet, but the idea is the same. The strip transitions between a higher tile surface and a lower vinyl or carpet floor covering.


----------

